
Easy Steps to Changing Your Married Name on Legal Documents - cougar63
https://smoreweddings.com/easy-steps-to-changing-your-married-name-on-legal-documents/
======
chooseaname
Or just don't change your name. Keep your maiden name but casually use your
married name when you want (except where you legally cannot).

~~~
cougar63
Is that irony coming from "chooseaname"?

